

Ask HN: don't you think javascrit would need a First Class IDE? - zooey

I think javascript development would be more and more painless if we could use an IDE with the same features  Eclipse has to traverse, find, help, create, refactor, ecc java and its classes.<p>It would be a better OO Javascript World. What do you think?
======
zooey
I understand your point. I use a text editor usually, but lately I've used
Eclipse with java for a fairly big project (with a team and svn ecc).

And it seems to me that for the way web application are moving toward client-
side, the bulk of the code will be on javascript in the future or a greater
chunk of it.

What I liked about Eclipse&java is of course code completion (for the
logWordsJavaUsesForClassesAndPackage) but most of all the order it brings to
all of that comlpexity (classes, packages, enums, the use of different
patterns ecc).

if think the more we go toward a complexification (does it exists in english
;P) of javascript projects, the more we are going to need something that bring
order in the chaos.

Otherwise we will be a bit overwhelmed by the code of a language not born to
do what we are using it for today.

------
lapusta
Best one is in JetBrains products -
<http://www.jetbrains.com/editors/javascript_editor.jsp>

Eclipse & VS suck with JS. There is also Dart Editor which Google is building
for their new language. I think they are aiming to what you currently can do
in Eclipse with GWT's Java code.

------
adamtaa
As a person who isn't super smart I needed an IDE and I got jetbrains webstorm
which is one of the products mentioned under the link posted by lapusta. I am
not a shill for jetbrains products but I swear by them all the same.

------
klr
I think you should learn to use vim. That sounds trolly but I mean it, do it.

------
shane_armstrong
I think that an IDE makes it simpler to use, but that quickly writing accurate
code is a better choice.

I personally use notepad when using my FTP or more often my cpanel light text
editor. I haven't had too many issues thus far and have certainly never
thought "if only this was easier, or I had some annoying code completion
popping up and forcing me to use three arrows and an enter key to accept that
one instead of just writing out the last 3 letters of this function."

And aswell as klr, I think this sounds trolly, but really, the time taken to
download, install and learn an IDE could just be spent improving the code in
notepad instead.

